# Stützräder für 24" Kinderfahrrad.



## spotlight (17. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche für ein Kinderfahrrad in Größe 24" Stützräder.
Hab schon im Internet gesucht aber dort finde ich nur welche bis 20".
Weiss jemand vielleicht wo ich welche für 24" bekomme, ausser den Rehab Stützrädern die jenseits von gut und böse kosten?

Danke und mfg SL


----------



## ZeFlo (17. März 2009)

... für was brauchst du stützräder? es gibt m.w. auch keine ausser den reha teilen.  erwiesenermaßen behindern stützräder eher den lernerfolg als das sie ihm nützen.  ciao flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotlight (17. März 2009)

Ich bräuchte sie für die Neunjährige Tochter meiner Frau. Sie ist einer alten Frau reingefahren und wurde dann von dem damaligen Lebensgefährten meiner Frau zusammengeschissen. Seitdem traut sie sich nicht mehr Fahrrad zu fahren.
Im Mai hat sie Fahrradprüfung in der Schule. Ausserdem wollen wir auch mal zusammen ausfahren im Sommer, die ganze Familie eben.

Kon


----------



## andy2 (17. März 2009)

dann brauchst du eher gutes zureden als stuetzraeder und evtl weiterfuehrende hilfe


----------



## Hopi (17. März 2009)

Stützräder sind Müll, langsam das Kind aufbauen, geht zwar etwas an die Nerven  Aber da muss man durch.


----------



## chris5000 (17. März 2009)

Ich denke auch: 
* Fahrradprüfung und Ausflüge erstmal vergessen, damit irgendwie gearteter Druck entfällt. 

* Nochmal über den Vorfall mit der alten Frau sprechen bzw. darüber das Fehler Jedem passieren können und auch passieren

* Stützräder auch vergessen. Abgesehen davon, dass sie wohl eher dazu taugen, das Erlernen des tatsächlichen Radfahrens zu erschweren als zu erleichtern, bezweife ich, dass es dem Selbstbewusstsein einer 9-jährigen sonderlich zuträglich wäre, mit den Dingern z.B.von Klassenkameraden gesehen zu werden.

* Am Besten wahrscheinlich viel Zeit nehmen,um erstmal irgendwo fernab von irgendwelchem Verkehr, potentiellem Publikum (und alten Frauen sowieso) z.B. am Wochende auf irgendwelchen Feldwegen zu üben.

Oder hast Du solche Versuche schon durch?


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. März 2009)

es gibt solche stützräder.(sauteuer )
schliesse mich meinen vorschreibern aber an.
lasse es lieber.


evtl.hilft folgendes
pedale abschrauben,sattel ganz runter und das rad auf flachem terrain als laufrad nutzen.
damit wird sie nicht so schnell,die füsse auf dem boden geben sicherheit.
idealerweise hat das rad für einen  solchen fall zwei handbremsen .


----------



## Athabaske (18. März 2009)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, Euch motiviert jetzt erst die Fahrradprüfung, die Sache mit dem Fahrradfahren lernen und dem geschädigten Selbstbewußtsein anzugehen?

Balancegefühl ist das Wichtigste für Kinder, unsere sind zuerst ausgiebig Roller gefahren, da gewinnt man Selbstbewußtsein, Gleichgewicht und lernt mit der höheren Geschwindigkeit umzugehen - und evt. auch den Gebrauch einer Bremse.

Erst als sie sicher mit dem Roller unterwegs waren, d.h. sie konnten auch längere Gefälle unfallfrei und sicher gebremst hinunterfahren, haben wir mit dem Fahrradfahren angefangen, dann war es meist eine Frage von wenigen Stunden, bis die ersten Ausflüge "um den Block" stattfinden konnten. Die größte Herausforderung ist dann das Pedalieren, Lenken und Gleichgewicht halten zu koordinieren und das Anfahren.

Auf der anderen Seite habt ihr ja eher ein psychologisches Problem. Nun so auf die Schnelle das Selbstbewußtsein wieder so aufzubauen, dass sie sich traut sicher im Straßenverkehr unterwegs zu sein (denn darum geht es letztendlich ja bei der Fahrradprüfung) ist wohl nicht möglich, immer vorausgesetzt das Selbstbewußtsein ist so nachhaltig geschädigt.

Da hilft wohl nur viel Geduld und vermutlich auch der "Rückschritt" zum Roller.

Stützräder und Rücktrittbremsen sind die mit Abstand größten Fehlentwicklungen in der Fahrradbranche!


----------



## true777 (23. Dezember 2010)

Fat Wheels Training Wheels:


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/FatWheels-Training-Wheels-24-Bike/dp/B0043JGVI4/ref=pd_sbs_sg_1"]http://www.amazon.com/FatWheels-Training-Wheels-24-Bike/dp/B0043JGVI4/ref=pd_sbs_sg_1[/ame]


----------



## true777 (23. Dezember 2010)

Gibt auch billige bis zu 26" fuer unter 20 Euro, jedoch sind die meist nicht stabil genug fuer ein grosses Kind/Jugendlichen, daher kippt das Rad extrem leicht in der Kurve, sind eigentlich nicht brauchbar. Mein Kind hat Epilepsie und braucht daher auch Stuetzraeder, die billigen waren jedoch zu unstabil. Die gorsses Behinderten-Stuetzraeder sind riesig und unansehnlch, behindern auch beim Fahren, da sie das Rad so breit machen und daher das Rad nicht mehr wendig ist und Ausweichen und enge Kurven fahren auf engen Wegen sehr schwer ist. Ich suche weiter nach einem Kompromiss (stabil aber klein).

Billige Stuetzraeder hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Wald-742-Training-Wheels-16-26-Inch/dp/B00079WKSO/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1293079143&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: Wald 742 Training Wheels (16-26-Inch): Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

Eine internationale Suche nach "Training Wheels" 24" sollte zum Ergebnis fuehren, in Deutschland gibt's wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## czippi (23. Dezember 2010)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> es gibt solche stützräder.(sauteuer )
> schliesse mich meinen vorschreibern aber an.
> lasse es lieber.
> 
> ...



Schließe mich dem Elmar an. Pedalen ab und Laufrad fahren. Damit Sie sich nicht die Knöchel an den Pedalarmen stößt könnte man Heizungsrohrisolierung (kostet 1...2 Euro/m im Baumarkt) kaufen und um die Pedalarme legen (mit Isolierband oder Kabelbinder fixieren).
Noch ein Tipp: WÜrde die Übungsstunden vielleicht nicht selbst machen sondern vielleicht jemaden aus dem Bekanntenkreis bitten (am besten jemand der fürs biken "brennt" sprich: ein Enthusiast ist). Wir konnten unserem Sohn auch nicht das Schwimmen, Skifahren usw. beibringen weil er immer mit uns diskutieren wollte/will. Wenn es ein "Fremder" ist, verhalten sich viele Kinder nach dem Motto "Klappe halten, Augen zu und durch". Manchmal tut der weg zum Erfolg auch ein bißchen weh...
Grüße, Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

